# Anglertraum Lappland Nordschweden: Basis-Infos



## Ra ik (27. September 2015)

Für viele Angler in Europa ist die schwedische Region Lappland ein Traum der irgendwann einmal umgesetzt werden möchte. Die Infos zu den Regionen, Möglichkeiten, Stellen, Infrastrukturen, Angelkarten sind konzentriert eher schwierig zu finden, zumindest ging es mir bei der Recherche vor der Reise so. Deshalb möchte ich mit diesem Beitrag ein paar Fragen dazu beantworten.



 Im Zuge einer mehrmonatigen Reise durch Skandinavien war diese Region im Bereich Süßwasserangeln ganz oben auf meiner Liste. 




 Um den Polarkreis finden sich 4 große Angelregionen: Kiruna (Ein Angelgebiet fast von der Größe Portugals), Gällivare, Jokmokk und Arjeplog .



 Es gibt Tages-, 3-Tages-, Wochen- und Saisonkarten für wenig Geld an den Touristenformationen der Regionen, teilweise auch in Tankstellen oder Wildboutiquen. Ich habe mich z.b. für eine 3-Tageskarte für umgerechnet 11 € entschlossen. 



Mit der Lizenz erhält man auch eine Karte von dem jeweiligen Gebiet. Einige Regionen auf der Karte sind rot gestreift. Diese Gewässer gehören den Samen und das Fischen ist daher verboten. Auch in den rot markierten Gewässer ist das Angeln verboten, weil diese privat oder überfischt sind! 



Hauptfische sind Forellen und Äschen. Der beliebte arktische Wandersaibling ist in den Fjellseen und -Flüssen zu finden, welche lange Wanderungen voraussetzen. Hecht und Barsch sind wie überall in Skandinavien auch hier zu finden. Der Hecht wird von den Einheimischen fast nicht befischt, da nicht sehr beliebt. Die Einheimischen lieben ihre Äschen, welche mit Fliegenpaternoster und Pose gefangen werden, eine gute Zeit soll  nachts sein, wurde mir gesagt.



 Leider ist nicht alles so traumhaft, wie man sich das vorher in der Heimat so ausmalt. Ein paar Beispiele:


*Infrastruktur*:
 	In den bereits erwähnten riesigen 	Gebiet um Kiruna existieren nur 2 Hauptstraßen, sowie einige wenige 	Wege der Samen. Das heißt im Umkehrschluss je nach Gewässer 	teilweise lange Wanderungen durch die Wildnis. Hier sei erwähnt 	dies ist kein Spaziergang wie am deutschen Vereinsgewässer. Der 	Wald ist teilweise sehr dicht und man kann sich schon abseits der 	Straße nach 100 Meter schnell verlaufen.  Außerhalb der 	Nationalparks existieren nur spärlich Wanderwege. Sich außerhalb 	dieser fort zu bewegen ist schwierig bis unmöglich.Vorkenntnisse in 	der Wildnis, Kompass und Satelittentelefon sind Pflicht!  	Glücklicherweise haben sich mehrere Hubschrauberunternehmen darauf 	spezialisiert, Angler und Jäger in die abgelegenen Gegenden zu 	fliegen. Auch in den anderen Kommunen schaut es ähnlich aus, z.b. im Sarek Nationalpark http://www.fiskflyg.se/



„*Jungfräulichkeit“ der Gewässer:*
 	Angelt man in 	Umgebung der Straßen an den Seen und Flüssen, muss man teilweise 	eine starke Vermüllung der direkten Umgebung feststellen. 	Autoreifen, teilweise verunfallte Autos, Ölkanister, Plastikmüll 	und nicht zuletzt abgerissene Köder und Angelschnur trüben das 	Erlebnis der letzten Wildnis Europas stark und machen nachdenklich.#d 	Gut das es derzeit nur 2 große Straßen gibt...
 



 	In der Touristeninformation von Abisko in der Kommune Kiruna wollte ich wissen, wie 	viele Touristen  den eigentlich so zum Angeln kommen. Die Antwort: Viele und es werden 	immer 	mehr. Es gibt Gewässer die bereits überfischt sind (z.b. Wanderroute Kungsleden) 	und daher rot in der Karte eingetragen sind, das Angeln verboten ist damit sich die Bestände 	erholen können. Viele Leute nehmen auch nicht maßige Fische einfach mit.





*Mücken:*
 	Steigt man 	dort oben das erste Mal nach langer Fahrt aus seinem Auto aus um an 	den ersten See zu schauen ist alles gut, aber nur solange bis man 	stehen bleibt. Nach wenigen Sekunden wird man dann von zahlreichen 	Mücken ummantelt die man bis zur Rückkehr geschützten Auto als 	Gesellschaft hat. Ohne Lange Kleidung, Handschuhe und Kopfnetz eine 	unerträgliche Plage. Im  Fjell ist man ab einer bestimmten Höhe 	sicher vor den Biestern.
 


 Trotz dieser Dinge ist eine Reise nach Lappland absolut empfehlenswert. 



 Zum Abschluss noch ein paar Worte zu den Ködern. Da ich selber nur mit Spinnrute unterwegs war, beschränken sich meine Empfehlungen nur darauf. 

Unbedingt einzupacken sind Miniwobbler im Forellendekor in schwimmender und sinkender Ausführung. Kupferfarbende und Schwarze Spinner haben sich während der Reise bewährt. Eine Wasserkugel sowie ein paar Nass- und Trockenfliegen sollten nicht fehlen. Viele Skandinavier fischen mit Wurm sehr erfolgreich, dies habe ich abgelehnt. 

Bei tiefer stehenden Fischen kann eine Drop Shot Montage mit Gummiwurm oder -Fisch den gewünschten Erfolg bringen. 



Ich hoffe hiermit etwas weitergeholfen zu haben


----------



## PxrxFrxxk Gxrmxnx (24. April 2016)

*AW: Anglertraum Lappland Nordschweden: Basis-Infos*

Moin,
Lappland ist auf jeden Fall eine geile Region!Für mich geht es dieses Jahr im Oktober nach Südschweden zum angeln auf Hecht.Ich hoffe,dass da was geht!Der See ist nur max.8m tief und durchschnittlich 2m.

LG


----------



## kaipiranja (20. September 2018)

*AW: Anglertraum Lappland Nordschweden: Basis-Infos*

Auch wenn schon etwas älter, ein paar Gedanken zu deinem Thread. An sich ist es ein schön geschriebener, treffender Thread der, meiner Meinung nach, die Thematik allerdings etwas verzehrt. 

Du schreibst zu den Nachteilen „leider… wenig Infrastruktur“ und wiedersprichst dir damit ein wenig selber, da du weiter unten dann schreibst „gut das es derzeit nur zwei Straßen gibt“.
Genau das ist es aber, was Lappland ausmacht…eben wenig Infrastruktur, wenig Straßen und vor allem Seen und Flüsse die nicht ohne weiteres zu erreichen sind. Man muss schon entsprechend ausgerüstet sein um Lappland – besser gesagt das wilde Lappland erleben zu können. Das ist auch gut so, denn wenn man mehr Infrastruktur sucht und Angelplätze, die besser zu erreichen sind, dann kann man das auch in Mittelschweden finden. Dort gibt es endlose Wälder mit unzähligen guten und einsamen Angelgewässern – dazu muss man nicht wirklich in den Norden fahren.
Das schöne ist aber, Lappland hat viele Facetten und mit ein bisschen Abenteuerlust, kleineren Entbehrungen und gewissen Abstrichen ist für viele etwas dabei. Es gibt viele gute Angelcamps die über „normale“ Straßen zu erreichen sind. Fast jede Kommune bietet, wenn auch überschaubar, gute Angelmöglichkeiten in der näheren Umgebung von Städten. Man kann Boote leihen und muss auch nicht auf einen nahen Supermarkt verzichten.

Ich bin selber seit vielen Jahren in Lappland unterwegs und für mich ist es nichts ungewöhnliches eine Stunde oder mehr zu fahren, nur um an einen Angelspot zu gelangen. Diese Anfahrten beinhalten IMMER Schotterpisten, nicht selten machen diese den Hauptanteil aus. Die Spots, die mir dann geboten werden sind aber auch traumhaft und ich habe sie für mich allein.

Voraussetzung für solche Touren ist aber entsprechendes Equipment und sicherlich ein gewisser Grad an Erfahrung. Man muss nicht der Überlebensspezialist schlecht hin sein aber bestimmte Regeln sollten tunlichst eingehalten werden, das fängt schon damit an, wie ich mich im unwegsamen Gelände bewege ohne Schaden zu nehmen. Ein unbedachter Schritt könnte fatale Folgen haben. Auch im Handyzeitalter sollte man sich tunlichst anderweitig sicher orientieren können.

In Sachen Angellizenzen hat sich viel zum Positiven geändert, die letzten Jahre ist es eigentlich kein Problem mehr passende Lizenzen zu finden. Viel geht direkt über das Internet (Ifiske und Co.) den Rest findet man im hiesigen Angelshop. Dessen Besuch meiner Meinung nach eh unumgänglich ist, denn dort bekommt man immer nette Hilfe, Tipps und natürlich passende Köder…

Ich persönlich, habe es mir abgewöhnt vorab detaillierte Infos über Angelspots zu suchen. Die Gegebenheiten dann vor Ort sind meist eh anders, da von zu vielen Faktoren abhängig. Eine Fanggarantie gibt es eh nicht und die Lizenzen sind einfach zu günstig das man nicht mal einen Schneidertag verkraften könnte.
Deiner Köderempfehlung kann ich mich so anschließen. Wobbler mit entsprechendem Dekor, Spinner von Gold bis schwarz - dieses Jahr lief die Kombi Schwarz/Rot bei mir sehr gut. Ich persönlich Fische gerne leichte und Kurze Ruten. Meine Hauptrute ist eine Rozemeijer Qualifier in 1,90m mit 1000er Shimano. Die Combi ist leicht, lässt sich im Gelände und im Packraft sehr gut handlen und bieten ein paar Reserven…

Ich bin voll bei dir wenn es um Müll geht. An Vielen Parkplätze und Angelstellen die gut zu erreichen sind findet man oft Müll. Es war für mich noch nie nachvollziehbar das man seinen Müll irgendwo einfach liegen lässt – es ist schlichtweg Asozial. Ich persönlich breche mir aber keinen  Zacken aus der Krone fremden Müll aufzusammeln, um ihn dann mit meinen eigenen zu entsorgen.
Diese „Müllhalden“ findet man meist auch nur dort wo Tourismus frequentiert. Spots die überwiegend von einheimischen besucht werden sind selten bis nie vermüllt und wirken ehr gepflegt.


Falls jemand noch Fragen hat, kann er sich gerne bei mir melden...

Gruß, Kai


----------



## HenningOL (20. September 2018)

*AW: Anglertraum Lappland Nordschweden: Basis-Infos*

Interessantes Thema, nächstes Jahr soll es in die Gegend gehen.

Du schreibst das es viel Schotterstraßen sind, wenn man abseits der Hauptstraße ist. Welchen Zustand haben die denn, in der Regel?
Kommt man da zügig voran? 

(Ich war viel auf Island unterwegs und bin Kummer gewohnt )

Grüße
HenningOL


----------



## kaipiranja (22. September 2018)

*AW: Anglertraum Lappland Nordschweden: Basis-Infos*

Moin,


...die Pisten sind recht unterschiedlich, meistens gut befahrbar. Ich hab aber von Auswaschungen in Steigungen, querenden Bächen und hüfthohem Bewuchs in der Pistenmitte schon alles erlebt. Stecken geblieben bin ich nie.

Ich fahr selber einen Allrad mit hohem Radstand, 4x4 hab ich nur seltenst gebraucht. Die Höhe macht es aber einfacher, da ab und zu auch mal ein Findling aus der Piste schaut...

Ich denke mit Islanderfahrung solltest du da ehr keine Probleme haben :O)


----------



## Sled (9. Dezember 2021)

Servus Henning, 
Islanderfahrung ist gut, aber was hast du für ein Auto? Kann mich dem Vorredner nur anschließen. Oft sind es Schotterpisten. Aber mit einem A4 Allroad hatte ich nie probleme. Allroad ist nicht notwendig, aber die 4cm zusätzliche Bodenfreihet sind nicht verkehrt. 

Zügig ist immer relativ. Die Schweden rasen da eher mit 80 durch ... ich eher auf Grund der Angst vor Steinschlägen mit 60 bekomme förmlich "Angst um mein Auto" wenn mir wieder ein Rase entgegenkommt.

Gewässer gibt es viele....und Google Maps hilft bei der Weg-Findung . Wenn man auf dem Satelitenbild schon keine Straße/Schotter sieht wird es eng.
Karten sind oft auch über iFiske erhältlich. 
Die Seen in Lappland haben teilweise sehr geilen Saiblingsbestand und je nach Jahreszeit geht auch Lachs an den großen Flüssen.


----------

